# Can Cut Commemorative



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Starting this thread to commemorate my first can cut. Join the fun and post your favorite can cut photos here.

A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with double heavy SPRI bands shooting 3/8 steel shot.









In catch box.









Obligatory trophy photo


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't take pictures of them, but since they're my favorite target and you started the topic, I'll be sure to add to it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Blue. Just between you and I...I...well....hmmm.... I've never cut a can!!?
I want too. I've hit em' off a stump, or smacked one hiding in the bushes, but never a full-blown can attack with the goal of putting a space of air between the top and bottom. Why you ask??!
I don't want to make any more noise than I already do when I am shooting. I don't know my new neighbors well enough, and I don't like drawing unwanted attention. 
Do you have any input or advice on addressing this dilemma? Signed, Somewhat Quiet Shooter.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations, Blue Raja.

I just lately started cutting...and with 8mm (5/16") Steels. Woo sometimes that last little bit takes some doing.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Small frame, small ammo, small pouch, big time fun!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love cutting cans,i will take some pics and join in


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Blue Raja congratulations brotha!

Don't you love the sound of ammo hitting the can and the last hit...quick silence..then the bottom half clanging to the ground. Priceless!

I love slice'n and dice'n cans bro! Here's my contribution brotha.

My old but first time introduction of my Spitting Cobra and my new favorite Monster flavor, The Mule- ginger brew. Delicious!

Shot with one looped 1632 tube dressed in paracord, a samurai Warrior roo pouch, and 3/8 steel ammo!

Sling-On!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> Blue. Just between you and I...I...well....hmmm.... I've never cut a can!!?
> I want too. I've hit em' off a stump, or smacked one hiding in the bushes, but never a full-blown can attack with the goal of putting a space of air between the top and bottom. Why you ask??!
> I don't want to make any more noise than I already do when I am shooting. I don't know my new neighbors well enough, and I don't like drawing unwanted attention.
> Do you have any input or advice on addressing this dilemma? Signed, Somewhat Quiet Shooter.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


the can is only noisy first couple shots lol


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Blue. Just between you and I...I...well....hmmm.... I've never cut a can!!?
> ...


Yah Mo! I shoot cans in my apartment, at a reasonable time of course like between 10am-2pm, when everyone is mostly off to work. Haven't had anyone complain yet! Lol You can do it bro! Make some noise!!!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Dear Somewhat Quiet Shooter,

You certainly are faced with a dilemma! On the one hand, you want to develop your shooting prowess by "cutting a can" while on the other, you want to be a responsible neighbor, especially where you are new to the neighborhood. I am reminded of my dear Aunt Mabel, who was a bit of an iconoclast. When her neighbors used to gather for their weekly coffee klatch, instead of bringing sweets, she would bring a savory dish. Of course, the other ladies gossiped about her. Aunt Matilda just went about her business and ignored the gossip and snide remarks. Little by little, the Coffee klatch crowd ate more and more of Aunt Mabel's savory dishes, until her dishes were the most popular. Some of the other ladies started imitating her. Others "dropped in" and, under the pretext of borrowing "a cup of flour" or "a few eggs" would innocently ask for one of her savory recipes. Eventually the sweet dishes were replaced entirely with savory. And, wouldn't you know, one day Aunt Matilda was voted in as the president of the coffee klatch. Taking our cue from dear Aunt Matilda, couldn't you invite your neighbors to "cut some cans" with you? Maybe organize a field day with slingshot events? Offer a prize for the best shooter? It seems that the possibility are only limited by your imagination! Of course, don't forget refreshments, with penny of savory dishes.

Best wishes, gentle reader,

Abby

Have a question for Dear Abby? Write in care of this newspaper. Join the Dear Abby Fan Club by sending your check or money order (no cash, please) for $1.95, along with a self-addressed, stamped envelope to Dear Abby Fan Club, in care of this newspaper.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Dear Somewhat Quiet Shooter,
> 
> You certainly are faced with a dilemma! On the one hand, you want to develop your shooting prowess by "cutting a can" while on the other, you want to be a responsible neighbor, especially where you are new to the neighborhood. I am reminded of my dear Aunt Mabel, who was a bit of an iconoclast. When her neighbors used to gather for their weekly coffee klatch, instead of bringing sweets, she would bring a savory dish. Of course, the other ladies gossiped about her. Aunt Matilda just went about her business and ignored the gossip and snide remarks. Little by little, the Coffee klatch crowd ate more and more of Aunt Mabel's savory dishes, until her dishes were the most popular. Some of the other ladies started imitating her. Others "dropped in" and, under the pretext of borrowing "a cup of flour" or "a few eggs" would innocently ask for one of her savory recipes. Eventually the sweet dishes were replaced entirely with savory. And, wouldn't you know, one day Aunt Matilda was voted in as the president of the coffee klatch. Taking our cue from dear Aunt Matilda, couldn't you invite your neighbors to "cut some cans" with you? Maybe organize a field day with slingshot events? Offer a prize for the best shooter? It seems that the possibility are only limited by your imagination! Of course, don't forget refreshments, with penny of savory dishes.
> 
> ...


Excellent!!! I'm on a Can Cutting Mission my friend!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Today's can cut. It was a Simple Shot kind of day frame wise. Also shot some spinners


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Mojave Mo - good to hear that! In my warped imagination Abigail Van Buren competed (using her legal name "Pauline Phillips") in the World Slingshot Tournament and in a stunning victory, recovered the Hussey Cup from the Chinese.

Maybe you can organize a Dear Abby Memorial Slingshot Tournament? North Carolina is a bit of a distance for me, but for a tournament that combines Dear Abby and Slingshots, I would find a way to participate!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

My slingshots and I don't like cans very much.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

SLINGDUDE said:


> My slingshots and I don't like cans very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent - they look ready for the recycle bin.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

been too cold to do anything outside,but heres a 5 gallon bucket from a couple weeks ago,


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@skarrd - very well done!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

skarrd said:


> been too cold to do anything outside,but heres a 5 gallon bucket from a couple weeks ago,


Too cold?? :nono: You're in Texas bro!! :whisper:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Not a can cut of mine but I figured this would be the section to post my two year olds first can hits using his Pikachu slingshot with light bands and a bb pouch I made for him. He was so proud of himself!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Kottonmouth said:


> Not a can cut of mine but I figured this would be the section to post my two year olds first can hits using his Pikachu slingshot with light bands and a bb pouch I made for him. He was so proud of himself!


Wow!! Stellar coaching Kottonmouth!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Time to clean out my catch box lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I decided to try 1/4" (6mm) steel exclusively. I mean the top shooters in China shoot small and else where recommend small ammo...I like it because it forces me to focus on my relaease, consistency, and I can carry a bunch of ammo comfortably.

I got some .7mm Usopp vanilla bean cut straight 3/8" x 6" with a Warrior microfiber pen. And I cut this can...just at 100 shots...my record is 90, but with 5/16" (8mm) ammo.

I thought this is a good place to share a can cut


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@MakoPat - well done, sir! I like that slingshot- is it one of yours?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I decided to try 1/4" (6mm) steel exclusively. I mean the top shooters in China shoot small and else where recommend small ammo...I like it because it forces me to focus on my relaease, consistency, and I can carry a bunch of ammo comfortably.
> I got some .7mm Usopp vanilla bean cut straight 3/8" x 6" with a Warrior microfiber pen. And I cut this can...just at 100 shots...my record is 90, but with 5/16" (8mm) ammo.
> I thought this is a good place to share a can cut


Awesome shooting brotha!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well not a full cut ! But I beat it up not bad ????????


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Well not a full cut ! But I beat it up not bad


Great shoot'n bro! Love frameless! What size tubes are those?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Port boy - great shooting with a frameless set up! "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!"


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Well not a full cut ! But I beat it up not bad
> ...


Hi C5 that set is 2040 works ok with 1/4 steel I anchor back of my jaw seems to have good punch .Just takes a long time to destroy a can but that's ok with me


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Blue Raja said:


> @Port boy - great shooting with a frameless set up! "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!"


 Hi blue u know I used to think like u TIL this summer I changed my thinking.just give it a go use some small tubes 1632 or 1636 make a little bb pouch or airsoft bb .now I say tubes because seem to work a little better for me I made a flat band set up and not that accurate with it . I guess In time i will figure it out . It felt really strange at first but now it's nothing just second nature .If u worried about getting hit u could use felt balls not sure were to get them but I seen then . Baby steps u don't have to go right to green dub dub and 50 cal lead lol


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Port boy - Considering that I just got 4 frame hits in a row with a Moorhammer that I was building (3 in the exact same spot and 1 more right next to it - so my shooting must be getting more consistent!) I would probably do better with some of Mrs. Raja's cotton balls and a length of butcher's twine.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Fair enough just saying it’s not to hard to do.I did not think I could do it I suprised myself .I made some sets got cold feet and disassembled.in the start lol


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Had to jump on the wagon Portboy! I do love me some frameless! Sliced these two with some indoor Holiday Sling'n!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

just this one today,gettin over the holidays


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Had to jump on the wagon Portboy! I do love me some frameless! Sliced these two with some indoor Holiday Sling'n!


your ripping them up nice shooting C5 !


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Mrs. Raja and I shared a can of gluten free beer for our holiday cheer. I hung the empty can in my catch box with some festive red cord. Hitting it (literally) with a Trumark WS-1. 1.75" SPRI medium bands folded in half lengthwise, some scrap pseudo suede laminated with duct tape. 3/8" steel shot. Leather wrapped handle - no other mods.

Best wishes to can cutters everywhere!


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I am a Newbie this was my 4th day of SlingShot shooting and I moved my catch box back to 10 meters. I started shooting at 16ft and have moved the catch box back a little more each day.

And today I cut my first can :bouncy:

Probably took somewhere around 50 to 60 shots. :blink:


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@jhm757 - Congratulations! It took me a year of practice before I was sufficiently consistent to attempt a can cut. Looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

jhm757 said:


> I am a Newbie this was my 4th day of SlingShot shooting and I moved my catch box back to 10 meters. I started shooting at 16ft and have moved the catch box back a little more each day.
> 
> And today I cut my first can :bouncy:
> 
> Probably took somewhere around 50 to 60 shots. :blink:


Congratulations! Awesome shooting!!!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's today's kill with my Slingbone.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Covert5 said:


> Here's today's kill with my Slingbone.


Nice cut! I was going to tease you about cutting a can of green tea instead of the obligatory can of beer - then I saw that you live in California, which more or less explains it all.

seriously - thanks for your contribution to the commemorative.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I knew I was forgetting something earlier lol. I spent a long time on the range today cutting up cans, must have went through 5 or so 3 regular ones and 2 8 ozers. I did not take a picture before I recycled them though and if you don't have pics it don't count


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Here's today's kill with my Slingbone.


Interesting sling.....do you shoot it like a PFS ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> I knew I was forgetting something earlier lol. I spent a long time on the range today cutting up cans, must have went through 5 or so 3 regular ones and 2 8 ozers. I did not take a picture before I recycled them though and if you don't have pics it don't count


I think that we can all accept your word on this. Good shooting!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's today's kill with my Slingbone.
> ...


Sling-N-Shot,

Thanks bro! Yah its shot like a pfs!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

My last can kill for the year 2019!

With my CCW- Concealed Catapult Wallet.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

SLING-ON TO 2020!!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

First can cut of the year, used the one on the left


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mini monster killed ????????????????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

First can cut for 2020. This can held on despite numerous hits. Hitting the final cut was elusive - but fun!

Minimally modified Trumark WS-1, with 1.5" medium SPRI resistence bands, doubled, 3/8 inch steel shot, fake suede pouch laminated with duct tape. Tried both instinctive aiming and using the top fork as an aiming point - settled on instinctive.









New Year's wishes to all can cutters!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Of a can cut but was close


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

"Where were you?" Asked the wife. "On the driveway shooting a can with my slingshot." (eye roll)
I didn't cut it all the way through (interrupted by a where are you? text message) but pretty good for 1/4 inch shot and a slingshot I finished this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

meltonactual said:


> "Where were you?" Asked the wife. "On the driveway shooting a can with my slingshot." (eye roll)
> I didn't cut it all the way through (interrupted by a where are you? text message) but pretty good for 1/4 inch shot and a slingshot I finished this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat looking slingshot


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> > "Where were you?" Asked the wife. "On the driveway shooting a can with my slingshot." (eye roll)
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

meltonactual said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > meltonactual said:
> ...


fella that ammo u have is way over priced. Bc precision on amazon way better deal . I can get 1000 6mm balls 13 dollars in Canada . In the store a pack like yours is 8 dollars for 250 balls


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The 3/8 is a little more but still an ok deal


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

Port boy said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> > raventree78 said:
> ...


So, I'll be buying some of that. The ammo pictured was some leftover from about a year ago when I got started with a slingshot for the first time as an adult. I bought a daisy F16 and thought that I was going to launch that 1/4 inch shot with it.

I tried a few other frames and made a few wooden frames. That little can buster is my latest one. I finished it and wasn't able to try it out until after dinner. I grabbed a couple of beer cans and decided to get rid of that 1/4 inch shot. To my surprise, I just about cut the can during my first range session with my new frame. Maybe if I stop buying overpriced ammo, I can afford nicer beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

meltonactual said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > meltonactual said:
> ...


lol I am all in for good beer m8 ! I was using that ammo to than I found BC . Get yourself a catch box for target practice.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

This Dr. Pepper can was today's chosen one. "Farewell my friends, I go on to a better place."

A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace, a double dose of SPRI heavy exercise bands, standard Simple Shot leather pouch and 3/8" steel shot. Shooting instinctive.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I almost got this one apart than company came and ended my fun .


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

May I have your attention pleas, may I have your attention please: My first can cut!










I'm going to officially name my slingshot "Canslayer". It took about an hour, an embarrassing number of shots, and and equally embarrassingly low hit to miss ratio, but I have cut my first can! Thank you, that is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations! First of many.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats, meltonactual!


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks! Just doing my part to pre-shred the cans for the recycling folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

meltonactual said:


> May I have your attention pleas, may I have your attention please: My first can cut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Keep it up your shot count will get lower in no time!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations! We all start somewhere. You demonstrated considerable determination. Stay with it!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Encouraging everyone to post on the 2020 Personal Can Cut Challenge.


----------



## Magtamilan (Jan 30, 2020)

It must have taken about 30 solid hits to get cut in half. Must have shot at it over 80 times, missed more than half of them at 25 ft. It has just been over 2 weeks since I started shooting slingshots. I think I can improve my aim as well as my target placement with time and practice.

Slingshot - Axiom ocularis with 1 mm generic Chinese flatbands.

Ammo - 8mm Steel balls

Distance - 23 to 25 ft approximately.


----------



## Magtamilan (Jan 30, 2020)

Kottonmouth said:


> Not a can cut of mine but I figured this would be the section to post my two year olds first can hits using his Pikachu slingshot with light bands and a bb pouch I made for him. He was so proud of himself!


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree it seems. My best wishes to your kid.


----------



## Magtamilan (Jan 30, 2020)

jhm757 said:


> I am a Newbie this was my 4th day of SlingShot shooting and I moved my catch box back to 10 meters. I started shooting at 16ft and have moved the catch box back a little more each day.
> 
> And today I cut my first can :bouncy:
> 
> Probably took somewhere around 50 to 60 shots. :blink:


Congratulations! That is awesome for 4 days of shooting. Do you have shooting practice of any other kind? Archery, guns?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Kill one today


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha opps


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Haha opps


awesome my friend ????


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

been shooting the Rib Bone ,with BBs at this from this distance[16feet] for the past couple days,cans tuff,but the weather is sposed to be better tomorroh so outdoors we will go with full size and distance


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

meltonactual said:


> May I have your attention pleas, may I have your attention please: My first can cut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your first can kill, it's my favorite target. I like the sliding knots on your lanyard too, did you make it? I assume they are Fisherman's knots.


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> > May I have your attention pleas, may I have your attention please: My first can cut!
> ...


That one is the replacement lanyard. I had a piece of paracord tied the same way but it would slip loose too easily. I replaced it with thin bungee cord. The elasticity keeps the lanyard from slipping open. As for the kind of knots, I don't know. I was dishonorably discharged from the boy scouts due to a knot tying incident. Couldn't tell you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got some cuttin time in today,had a band failure nd rebanded shorter,changed from ear anchor to cheek anchor [much shorter bands] so first can took about 60 shots,getting back on target and hitting can,second can came in right at 34 shots about 24 hits


----------

